# الفرق بين الطموح والطمع ...



## ميرنا (5 فبراير 2010)

فى وجة نظرك ايه هو الطموح وايه هو الطمع وايه الفرق بينهم
وايه الايات الى زكر فيها الكتاب المقدس عن الطموح وعن الطمع 
كان موضوع حوارنا فى اجتماع الخرجين 
وانى مفيش ايه بتتكلم عن الطموح فى الكتاب المقدس بطريقة مباشرة
انما كلنا عارفين الطمع لما اتذكر مثل الغنى الغبى 
اتكلمنا فى نقط كتير وصفات الطموح والطماع 
ولو انتا شاب ممكن ترتبط بواحده امكانياتها اعلى منك دا طموح ولا طمع 
يقول الرسول بولس في رسالة فيلبي 11:4 «قد تعلمت أن أكون مكتفياً بما أنا فيه» وفي تيموثاوس الأولى 8:6 «مكتوب فإن كان لنا قوت وكسوة، فلنكتف بهما». ايتين مختلفين اتنقشنا فيهم وعاوزين رائيكم
كان فى سؤال فى نهاية الاجتماع لو انا حد مكفى بيتى ومش محتاج ومش عاوز اكتر من كدا هل بكدا انا مش طموح بتركم للاجابات والنقاش


----------



## zama (5 فبراير 2010)

حضرتك طرحتى سؤالين فى غاية الأهمية ..

الأول : ( ولو انتا شاب ممكن ترتبط بواحده امكانياتها اعلى منك دا طموح ولا طمع ؟؟ ) 


طبقاً لمفهوم المجتمع الشرقى الأثر للأمور المادية ويتغافل المشاعر و دورها الهام فى معظم حالات الأرتباط إذن سيكون الأرتباط قائم على الطمع بوجهة نظر الفكر الشرقى ..


المجتمع الشرقى و الغربى كقطبى المغناطيس .. 


أننى أنظر بدهشة لجزئية الرغبة فى الأرتباط بفتاة أكثر قدرة مالية عن شريك حياتها ، أننى أصف ذلك الوضع بالزواج المدفوع التكاليف مقدماً من قـِبل الفتاة ..


أى رجل هذا الذى يتقبل بذلك الوضع المُخجل تحت مسمى يضلل به نفـسه و هو الطموح ؟؟ !!


رؤيتى الشخصية عن الطموح و الطمع أنهم مفهومان متناقضان ويجب الأنتباه لطرق تـنـفـيـذهم .. 


الطموح هو أرتقاء النظر لأعلى و السعى وراءه بالمجهود الشخصى دون اللجوء للأساليب الملتوية ..


الطمع هو مرحلة تختصر المجهود الشخصى وتحقيق الهدف بأى أسلوب من دون أثبات قدرة الذات ..


الثانى ( لو انا حد مكفى بيتى ومش محتاج ومش عاوز اكتر من كدا هل بكدا انا مش طموح بتركم للاجابات والنقاش ؟؟ )) 

فئة واحدة من البشر الذين يفقدون الطموح هم الموتى ..


من الأرجح أن يكون ذلك الشخص تحول هدفه من الطموح والسعى وراء الماديات إلى طموح فكرى أو معنوى أو يطمح للتقرب من ربنا ويكتفى بذلك القدر من المستوى المادى ، ربما يكون بمرحلة هدنة فكرية لتطوير حياته ولكن بعد دراسة كافة أركان الخطوة القادمة لتفادى أكبر قدر ممكن من الأخطاء ، لكن لابد وأن يكون لديه طموح أياً كان نوعه ..


أشكرك ع الموضوع الجميل ..


----------



## ميرنا (5 فبراير 2010)

zama قال:


> حضرتك طرحتى سؤالين فى غاية الأهمية ..
> 
> الأول : ( ولو انتا شاب ممكن ترتبط بواحده امكانياتها اعلى منك دا طموح ولا طمع ؟؟ )
> 
> ...


لا تعليق على رائيك بجد رائع


----------

